# Bisognerebbe dare ..., e non subire



## bior

Salve a tutti,
stamattina ho letto su un articolo di un giornale un testo che diceva:
Bisognerebbe​​ dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, e non subire la discriminazione solo perchè si è diversi dalla massa....

secondo voi è corretta sta frase?



​


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

effettivamente non mi piace tanto. Fosse per me, avrei scritto:

Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, un'attività che non dia adito all' insorgere di atti discriminatori solo perchè si è diversi dalla massa....

Vediamo cosa aggiungono gli amici che vedo in linea, Giginho, Francis e Pizzi...​


----------



## giginho

Spi mi ha chiamato e io rispondo!

Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di avere un lavoro dignitoso, evitando discriminazioni volte a emarginare chi non è conformato alla massa

Di questi tempi anche averlo un lavoro (qualsiasi) ti farebbe sentire escluso dalla massa.....e sarebbe una gran cosa!!!


----------



## fabinn

A me non sembra particolarmente scorretta. Le due proposizioni sono rette entrambe da "bisognerebbe"; la frase che fa storcere un po' di più la bocca è
"Bisognerebbe non subire la discriminazione solo perché si è diversi dalla massa", non bellissima in effetti, ma neanche scorretta, secondo me (lo scrivente si identifica nel lavoratore che subisce una discriminazione).
Una revisione della frase potrebbe essere questa: "Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, ed impedire che si manifestino delle discriminazioni verso i lavoratori, soltanto perché diversi dalla massa", dove lo scrivente esprime un'opinione in senso oggettivo, non identificandosi nei lavoratori discriminati


----------



## VogaVenessian

Ma in cosa consiste la discriminazione? Mica lo dice il tuo testo.
Azzardo: la discriminazione consiste nel fare un lavoro NON dignitoso.
Continuo nell'azzardo: a questa discriminazione saresti condannato perchè sei diverso dalla massa.
Vorrei sapere in cosa consiste la diversità dalla massa.

Forse l'autore voleva dire: "A tutti deve essere garantito un lavoro dignitoso e nessuno deve essere discriminato per la sua diversità." Mah! Si parla dei diritti delle minoranze?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, bio.

"Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, e non subire la discriminazione solo perchè si è diversi dalla massa....".

Secondo me c'è un salto sintattico a metà corsa: 
_Bisognerebbe dare_ ... = (Noi) Dovremmo dare/Si dovrebbe dare 
_e non subire ... = _(cambio di soggetto) chi non deve subire non è la stessa persona che _dovrebbe dare

_Emenderei la frase così:

"Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, e non infliggere alcuna discriminazione a coloro che si differenziano dagli altri/che vengono considerati "diversi" dagli altri....". 

Cari saluti.

GS
_
​

_​


----------



## cercolumi

Anche a me la frase in questione non fa impazzire, soprattutto la parte "perchè si è diversi dalla massa"
Legherei le due frasi così
_Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità si svolgere un lavoro dignitoso affinchè nessuno avesse a subire discriminazioni solo perchè "diverso" agli occhi della massa._


----------



## Anja.Ann

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, e non subire la discriminazione solo perchè si è diversi dalla massa....".
> 
> Secondo me c'è un salto sintattico a metà corsa:
> _Bisognerebbe dare_ ... = (Noi) Dovremmo dare/Si dovrebbe dare
> _e non subire ... = _(cambio di soggetto) chi non deve subire non è la stessa persona che _dovrebbe dare
> _​



Ciao a tutti  

Sono completamente d'accordo con te, Giorgio.

Tuttavia, leggendo la frase, ho subito avuto la sensazione che l'autore dell'articolo fosse un imprenditore (bisognerebbe _dare ... lavoro ... e non far subire _...) 

Ora, partendo dalla tua versione, proverei così: "Tutti dovrebbero avere la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, senza dover subire discriminazioni ..."


----------



## Sgt.Pepper

io credo che anche solo togliendo la virgola la frase diventi molto più corretta:
Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso e non  subire la discriminazione solo perchè si è diversi dalla massa.​


----------



## pizzi

bior said:


> Bisognerebbe
> dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso, e di non subire la discriminazione solo perchè si è diversi dalla massa.​



Cosa pensate di questa aggiunta?

piz


----------



## VogaVenessian

Niente da fare Pizzi! Non mi suona perchè non si offre la possibilità di non subire discriminazioni: le discriminazioni NON s'hanno da fare. Questo è il concetto da ribadire! Come la metti tu, secondo la mia lettura ovviamente, pare che ...beh, le discriminazioni ci sono, ...almeno diamo la possibilitá a chi le subisce di difendersi (con il difensore civico?/ con l'avvocato a spese dello stato?/ sfidando a duello il discriminatore?
A questo punto però vorrei sentire anche Bior che ha suscitato il vespaio e che ha l'interpretazione autentica del significato di questa frase, significato - ripeto - non del tutto chiaro.


----------



## pizzi

Beh, intendevo l'italiano, non un'esegesi sociologica del significato della frase .


----------



## VogaVenessian

Ma siamo sicuri di concordare tutti sul significato dell'enunciato? Secondo me, partendo dall'archetipo (spero di non sbagliare parola), cioè la frase quotata da Bior, il significato non è scontato. D'altra parte, se fosse sufficiente esprimersi con parole "pressapoco corrispondenti al pensiero", mi spieghi come mai ci sono forum come il nostro e in tanti siamo affezionati alle parole?


----------



## pizzi

Leggo la domanda di bior come: secondo voi è corretta grammaticalmente e sintatticamente questa frase?

Il quesito è posto in maniera ambigua e può essere anche letto come: secondo voi è corretto il concetto espresso in questa frase?

Forse stiamo rispondendo a domande diverse


----------



## VogaVenessian

Secondo me, se non si ha chiarezza sul concetto da esprimere è molto probabile che la forma dell'enunciato risulti carente; anche se - lo ammetto - esiste una correttezza formale: un pacchetto ben confezionato con dentro ...il nulla.


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao Piz 
A me sembra che tu abbia fatto un ottimo lavoro con la frase ma, personalmente avrei ancora qualche piccolo ritocco da suggerire:

Bisognerebbe dare a tutti la possibilità di svolgere un lavoro dignitoso e di non subire la discriminazionie solo perchè si è diversi dalla massa.

Venendo poi al significato della stessa, a me sembra abbastanza chiaro. Chi scrive ritiene che alcune persone, non rientranti nei canoni della *"normalità", così come generalmente percepita, non possano avere libero accesso a posti di lavoro dignitosi in quanto soggetti a discriminazioni.
In cosa però questa "anormalità" risieda non è dato sapere.

*ammesso che "normalità" ed "anormalità" siano concetti codificabili generalmente, cosa della quale non sono affatto convinto.


----------

